# Help, Installed new RAM on MSI mother board



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

I had 1gb of RAM on the motherboard in one slot. I have two slots and installed another. Giving me 2 gb of RAM total. My motherboard specs say i should support 2 gb according to the manual. 

With 2 gb of RAM (1 old, 1 new), I plugged the computer back in and turned the power switch on. The light inside the tower will blink on and off as well as the fans will turn one or two rotations then stop for a second. These things will go on in unison for about 2-3 minutes. It almost acts like something is not getting enough electricity. All the while this is happening I cannot turn the power on or off from the front of the tower, only turn the power switch on and off. The strange thing is that it does all this without me turning the computer on, all I am doing is plugging the computer in and turning the power switch from the back of the tower on. I had NO problems before installing the memory on the motherboard.

I have done the following, tested only the new RAM, tested only the old RAM, I even took all the RAM out and same thing. 

This is a MS-7255 motherboard from MSI.

I will admit I thought this would be easy going and just picked up some DDR2 RAM (kingston) that I thought would match up closely. After this debacle I educated myself a bit more and found I may have screwed myself by not paying closer attention to the smaller details.

Old RAM Buffalo DDR2 PC2-6400 800mhz

New RAM Kingston DDR2 PC2-5300 667mhz

I would appreciate it if anyone could diagnose what my computer is doing. I don't know if I did something to the processor by installing this if it is just the RAM or what. I really don't want to continue to purchase more RAM that won't work testing this out and not being able to return it and get my money back. 


Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

running two different ram sticks that are different speeds will be the issue. The fastest ram will default to the slowest ram speed for starters but most likely both ram sticks will be different voltages and the voltage regulator wont like this.You should always run the same speed and make of ram and make sure it is compatible with the board too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try the new stick by itself to determine it is good. Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in your situation. RAM should always be purchased in matched pairs to avoid problems.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

I appreciate the responses. I have tried to run just the new RAM by itself, and get the same result. 

This doesn't explain why if I put my old RAM back in why it just doesn't work like normal. Is there a chance I fried my old RAM?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have damages the slots on the motherboard or fried the ram.

download memtest86 burn to disc and with one ram stick installed run memtest for several passes then put the stick in another slot and run memtest again for several passes then repeat until you have done all slots with all sticks.

memtest should run with one stick installed at a time for accuracy purposes.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Greenbrucelee!


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

The problem is guys is that I cannot even start my computer up. It is not reading anything so is there any way to troubleshoot this without the computer being able to boot up?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove ALL the RAM, clear the CMOS, install the old RAM and try to boot.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, so here is the deal I have tried all of this now and still same thing. 

I dont understand why my computer ( as soon as I plug in the power and turn the power witch on FROM THE BACK) it begins to flash the blue light on inside the tower and the fans begin to turn, 2 or 3 times then stop, then repeat. 

At this point I have no turned the power switch on from the front at all, the computer is doing this all on its own? Do these sound like something that would happen if I have accidentally unplugged something else? I don't know why it would do this without me actually turning the power on and telling it to try to boot.

Thanks for all your responses


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what power switch at the back?

are you turning the psu switch? if so thats probably the voltage switch which changes the voltage for different countries. If it is this switch your lucky you havent blown the computer up.

what power supply is it.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

It is the power switch to cut off the power, the one with the -/0 on it. This just the swith to the power unit in the computer right? This computer was built about 8 years or so ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ANY PSU that is 8 yrs. old is a prime candidate for failure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as Tyree said 8 year old psu is a good candidate, your lucky it lasted that long.

You don't need to keep switching it on and off at the back infact this could cause it to fail. You only really need to switch of the psu when your taking it out and replacing it.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that info. I don't know how many times I have done it but if I have to dismantle the computer are I usually switch it off before tearing down. I thought it was normal procedure. 

So this being the case, could this be a possible symptom of a blown psu? Could a malfunctioning psu cause the computer to send power to the fans and light inside the tower before trying to boot up??


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, the fact that the system is receiving power doesn't mean the PSU is functioning properly. Heck, a faulty PSU can still run an entire system but you'll experience all sorts of problems such as random shutdowns and freezes.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmm..ok, would you suggest removing psu and hooking a voltmeter up to it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you don't need to remove the psu to test it. follow the guide in the power supply forum and it will tell you how to do it.

If you are totally disamntling the pc then yes switch the psu off but not if your adding a hard drive or taking something out. Just to add a psu can carry a lethal charge even weeks after it has been powered down.


----------



## spitfire04 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, thanks. You all have been a big help. I've got a lot to learn.Its going to take me a few days here so I will post back after I diagnose the power supply and go from there.


----------

